# fish for my new tank



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

fish for my new but used 55 gallon tank. 1xhttp://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=977 ,1x http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1571,1xhttp://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=981,1xhttp://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=974,2xhttp://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1027,5xhttp://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=934,4xhttp://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1999 [/url]


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Joe, you need to cycle the tank first although you may make a plan in advance on what you like.
Angelfish do come in several variants. It does not matter what strain you choose. Same applies to dwarf gouramis.
As for hatchets, pls remember to buy cover glasses as hatchets will jump.
As for pencilfish, they should be ok with angelfish but ensure the pencils will fully mature by the time the angelfish reach adult stage to prevent predation.
I wouldn't put panda cories for awhile(even after cycling has finished). They are delicate cories and you'll have to wait unless tank reaches by 4-6 months.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

yes i no im fishless cycleing it with the stuff from my ten gallon


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

ive had pandas befor so i dont think there that hard to keep


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

also please note that those pics where taken with a very good camera so your angels wont look like that 

but other than that angels need 10 gal of water EACH and hatchets you will never see if you have a hood that covers the top part of the tank, and your gourmai seams to be tricky to keep.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

im not new to this guys but thanx for your help


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

There just trying to give you all of the help needed. If your not new than you should already have what you are *positive* that is going in the tank already done. Good luck


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i was just asking if there was more fish to put in there that would go :wink:


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

the water goes over a filter sock. Angels need ALOT of room and they will fight for it, so I recommend either a few aggressive/medium size fish or small nice fish. and a PLECO


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

ive been studying angles this should be fine 4ft tank 18 ins high.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

For a 4 feet tank with 18 inches height, 8 angelfish will fit in already. 6 will if there are other fish available.
Joe, I'd say for tetras, you choose deep-bodied ones like the diamond tetras(Moenkhausia pittieri). Slim-bodied ones like neons risk being eaten once the angels reach adult size.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

you got it dude! i wanted diamond tetras congos after saw them yesterday


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

ok here are the fish iam getting from the help of blue  2-3xanglefishs 4-5xBleeding Heart Tetra4-5xHarlequin Rasboras 4xDiamond Tetras 2xHoney Dwarf Gouramis 6-10xPencilfishs

and these fish wont be added at one time! ok that 52 not counting the pencilfishes


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

tetras nead to be in groups of 6 MIN


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

52? how did you come up with that? i dont count 52 fish...that would be alot i think...=)

bri


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Measurements aren't that accurate.
Joe, if I adjust your stocking plan, here's the outcome:
8 Harlequin Rasboras
8 Diamond Tetras
8 Bleeding Hearts
3 Angelfish
2 Honey Gourami(pair)
10 pencilfish

8 is more preferable than 6. Of course, it's better to stock in this way: *more numbers, less species* than *more species, less numbers*.

You don't have bottom dwellers yet?
Choices:
Bristlenose
Otos
Sterbai cories(Katherine73 will love you for this):tongue:


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

my 3 cories are going in and l8ter im gett ccandy plec


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

52 in"s


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i can stock 8 ididnt think i could that many in ?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

joeshmoe said:


> i can stock 8 ididnt think i could that many in ?


Yes, you can. Consider that the tetras are just 2 inches in size and another thing, they don't poo too much(which I'll throw the goldfish to the bin







).


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

ok my dad wants black skirt tetras so if i so x out the Harlequin Rasboras and get 8 black skirt tetras


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Joe, I wouldn't get the black skirts if I were you. They can nip. They already have IME. You'll end up having your diamonds, angelfish and bleeding hearts with shredded fins.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

ok


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

what about Black Phantom Tetras? they good


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

joeshmoe said:


> what about Black Phantom Tetras? they good


Nothing wrong with them. Go for it, Joe. :blueyay:


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

are you going on 1'' to the gallon? don't, this will not work unless you are only getting fish under 2''. for a 12'' oscar needs about 10x the amount of space 10 guppies/tetras. corys NEAD to be in large groups of about 6 so I would add 3 more. Also tetras in the wild are found in groups of thousands so get a few species of tetras and get about 10 of each.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

my corys were in one but some time zeb fish die


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

joeshmoe said:


> they were in one but some time zeb fish die



I know that fish die, I have had 2 deaths (one angel and one BN) but we call our self hobbyists. We have to take care of our fish for we took them for the wild, now its our duty to clean/feed/care for them. and if keeping them in groups keeps them happy and healthy then keep them in groups, if they want to be solitary then do not get another fish. See what I am trying to say?


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i bet one fish gets lost in the wild :lol:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

We're risking closing this thread again. The opinions keep contradicting each other.
And again, may I remind you to respect each other's views even if one may disagree. One slight disrespect of views and you know what it is.
While I don't see anything wrong with your views yet, I'm reminding you of this.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

ii matey :smoke:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Thread closed at the request of thread starter.


----------

